# Can You Identify This Minnow?



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

I found this in my seine while in a local creek yesterday. Any idea what it is? It sure looks like a musky to me. I took the pic and then released it. Pretty interesting I thought. I'm curious how it got in that creek.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Looks like a tiny little pike to me.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

pretty damn cool no matter what it is.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd say baby esox lucius...pike


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I think it is a little grass pickerel. Very cool!


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...deIndex/grasspickerel/tabid/6643/Default.aspx


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

x2 for the grass pickerel


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

It might be cool to put that in an aquarium and see what it becomes after you feed it for a while. I did that with a catfish fry and it made it up to 3 pounds before I let it go in a farm pond.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

x3 on the grass pickerel. Teardrop below the eye is the distinguishing characteristic


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

WAREHOUSE said:


> It might be cool to put that in an aquarium and see what it becomes after you feed it for a while. I did that with a catfish fry and it made it up to 3 pounds before I let it go in a farm pond.


Just dont feed it after midnight, or it might turn into something ugly.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool never seen one of those! Wonder if you can fish for em? says they get 6-10 inches, might be fun.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

chain pickerel.......Grass pickerel Same?? Yes to the tear drop. Iv'e caught them in the everglades up to 2 lb


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

after checking out the link (thanks Scott) I would have to agree with all of you. Wonder how it ended up in the creek?

fed a fry up to 3 lbs? Now that's good stuff.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> chain pickerel.......Grass pickerel Same?? Yes to the tear drop. Iv'e caught them in the everglades up to 2 lb


According to ODNR they are closely related but are not the same. Link below is for chain pickeral.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=22745


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

sammerguy said:


> Cool never seen one of those! Wonder if you can fish for em? says they get 6-10 inches, might be fun.


Yes, you can fish for them. The used to inhabit a small creek I fished as a boy. They would float up to the top and hover there. I was usually fishing for bluegill with a bobber and worm but would cast to them when I saw them. Most times they would dart away (sometimes just a few feet but so fast you'd swear they were gone). Other times they would hit the bobber. Then there were the times when I would hook one, and that was a blast! 

Brought a couple home to put in a goldfish pond we had (bye bye goldfish). Looked in one day and thought there was a northern pike in there! Instead one had tried to eat the other (they were the same size...about 12") and they were locked in mortal combat. 

Vicious little buggers, the OP is lucky to have his arms left.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

We use to catch them in Honey Creek many years ago. We called them grass pike but it's the same thing I'm sure. We caught them on little roster tails and panther martins. That was back when I was a regulation creek rat

Cool lookin little dude though, no matter what he is


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Little bundles of dynamite for their size. Saw a picture once of 1 that had grabbed a very small carp 5- 6" long and choked to death. The carp was bigger around than the pickrel which was less than 12' long. Guess it`s 1 thing to bite off more than you can chew, apparently this 1 tried to swallow more than he could stomach...but it DIDN`T let go, either !


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

Great info. This is why I love this site!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

fontinalis said:


> Just dont feed it after midnight, or it might turn into something ugly.


You better not get it wet then early... Wait?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

x4 definitely a grass pickerel. They are known and common stream inhabitants. They do have a voracious appetite though and really are not much of a sportfish due to their small size. I have had them in aquariums before and they do make an interesting addition as long as they cannot get their mouth around any other aquarium inhabitants!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It's a grass pick. Cute lil fella


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## harrison728 (Jul 16, 2011)

I've seen those in my minnow trap from the creek in front of my house and always wondered what they were. Pretty cool to finally find out what it was!


----------



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

I would say Grass Pickerel too, shocked a lot of those when I done my internship with the EPA.


----------



## cjpolecat (Apr 19, 2008)

It looks like a Kawolosky, a hybred they started several years ago. Crossed a Walleye with a pike for length, a Muskie for fight and endurance, a LM bass for girth, etc. They ended up with a terfic fish, but they had to teach it to swim. Hadn't heard anything about them for awhile, thought they may have all drowned.. We still don't know if you weigh it with or with out the life jacket.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Mason52 said:


> We use to catch them in Honey Creek many years ago. We called them grass pike but it's the same thing I'm sure. We caught them on little roster tails and panther martins. That was back when I was a regulation creek rat
> 
> Cool lookin little dude though, no matter what he is


What honey creek, buckeye lake one?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

KWaller said:


> What honey creek, buckeye lake one?
> 
> No, this creek is a tributary of the Great Miami River


----------



## Captain Failboat (Jul 10, 2011)

cjpolecat said:


> It looks like a Kawolosky, a hybred they started several years ago. Crossed a Walleye with a pike for length, a Muskie for fight and endurance, a LM bass for girth, etc. They ended up with a terfic fish, but they had to teach it to swim. Hadn't heard anything about them for awhile, thought they may have all drowned.. We still don't know if you weigh it with or with out the life jacket.


ROFL, I have to start fishing for those guys.:B


----------

